# Slate + Ash Choreographs



## AdamKmusic (Dec 9, 2021)

Looks like the next library from S+A will be called Choreographs!


----------



## boinzy (Dec 9, 2021)

My CPU is weeping.


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 9, 2021)

AdamKmusic said:


> Looks like the next library from S+A will be called Choreographs!


Are you beta testing? Any thoughts?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 9, 2021)

D Halgren said:


> Are you beta testing? Any thoughts?


I wish! It was on Simon Ashdowns Instagram


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 9, 2021)

AdamKmusic said:


> I wish! It was on Simon Ashdowns Instagram


Ah, didn't think to look there.


----------



## Evans (Mar 21, 2022)

Anyone have an update on this? Also, do they ever do a _complete_ bundle pricing?


----------



## pfmusic (Mar 21, 2022)

Evans said:


> Anyone have an update on this? Also, do they ever do a _complete_ bundle pricing?


They have an everything bundle at the bottom of the Landforms product page.


----------



## Evans (Mar 21, 2022)

Ah, thanks. I had only noticed the Auras + Cycles bundle.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Apr 17, 2022)

@slateandash Care to give us an update? How’s the library coming along?


----------



## Backwards L (May 2, 2022)

I've been told that development is continuing full-time at the moment and they're pretty close.


----------



## Evans (Jun 7, 2022)

New (to me) snippets on their Instagram story. Low quality audio and video, though.


----------



## slateandash (Oct 21, 2022)

⏱ 👀


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Loeberg (Nov 17, 2022)

S+A makes some of my favorite VIs of all time – Cycles is the one plugin I absolutely can't live without – but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to justify this particular purchase


----------



## Technostica (Nov 17, 2022)

Loeberg said:


> S+A makes some of my favorite VIs of all time – Cycles is the one plugin I absolutely can't live without – but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to justify this particular purchase


Maybe it's being sold as an NFT!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 17, 2022)

Bargain price haha!

Iirc they said there was going to be a smaller library coming, I assume this one? 🤷‍♂️ so I imagine the price will likely be between £200-400


----------



## Loeberg (Nov 17, 2022)

Bah; I had finally come to terms with never ever again having money in my life, and to pull the trigger on this absolute steal, but alas:


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 23, 2022)

Now out, priced at £179 intro 









CHOREOGRAPHS → SLATE + ASH


Movement based synthesis




slateandash.com


----------



## a_reumers (Nov 23, 2022)

It's out! With these guys I won't even bother watching the videos to see what it actually is, just straight to the shopping cart..


----------



## Banquet (Nov 23, 2022)

a_reumers said:


> It's out! With these guys I won't even bother watching the videos to see what it actually is, just straight to the shopping cart..


Lol, me too


----------



## holywilly (Nov 23, 2022)

Bought! Now I’m done for Black Friday.


----------



## Banquet (Nov 23, 2022)

Anyone managed to download this yet? The serial no. I got sent is a digit too long so Native Access won’t accept it. I’ve contacted S&A and hopefully they’ll sort it out.


----------



## Harry (Nov 23, 2022)

a_reumers said:


> It's out! With these guys I won't even bother watching the videos to see what it actually is, just straight to the shopping cart..


Same here!


----------



## chrisav (Nov 23, 2022)

I'd be very interested in hearing impressions from early adopters re: the performance on this one... Landforms turned out to be just a tad too demanding on my system to become a regular staple of my workflow.


----------



## wildcatkid (Nov 23, 2022)

Banquet said:


> Anyone managed to download this yet? The serial no. I got sent is a digit too long so Native Access won’t accept it. I’ve contacted S&A and hopefully they’ll sort it out.


My serial worked fine and is currently downloading.


----------



## ymouhoun (Nov 23, 2022)

This is the raddest piece of software I ever used. 
I've been waiting for this for a year (!) but I have to say it exceeds my expectations. 
Congrats to the Slate+ash team


----------



## Harry (Nov 23, 2022)

Is there any discount for those who have all the other S&A stuff?


----------



## Salohcin894 (Nov 23, 2022)

Harry said:


> Is there any discount for those who have all the other S&A stuff?


Wondering this as well. I have all three of their other products. I may send an email to ask.


----------



## kevinh (Nov 23, 2022)

Salohcin894 said:


> Wondering this as well. I have all three of their other products. I may send an email to ask.


I sent email earlier to support. Will reply when i hear back if no one else has updated by then.


----------



## Greeno (Nov 23, 2022)

@slateandash do we get discount for being a BCC resident?


----------



## davidson (Nov 23, 2022)

Harry said:


> Is there any discount for those who have all the other S&A stuff?


Also this.


----------



## wxyz (Nov 23, 2022)

Bought it straight away, but Native Access only gives me an "add library" option, no install option.


----------



## wildcatkid (Nov 23, 2022)

CPU is surprisingly not an issue with Choreographs for me so far. I have 7 instances open and my Logic session is capping at around 30% CPU usage.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 23, 2022)

On my wishlist! Landforms is one of my favourite virtual instruments ever. This one looks fantastic.


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 23, 2022)

Bought it! Don’t even know what it is, but what I do know is that Slate+Ash never dissapoints! Lol


----------



## wildcatkid (Nov 23, 2022)

JohannesR said:


> Bought it! Don’t even know what it is, but what I do know is that Slate+Ash never dissapoints! Lol


Definitely watch through their UI walkthrough video before using. It's quite complex but powerful.


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 23, 2022)

wildcatkid said:


> Definitely watch through their UI walkthrough video before using. It's quite complex but powerful.


I'm looking forward to it!!!


----------



## clintowenellis (Nov 23, 2022)

slateandash said:


> ⏱ 👀


Hey guys, are you able to tell us when the intro pricing will end?

Also, can you please put the demo tracks up on bandcamp, soundcloud or Spotify so I can listen everywhere? 'Spectral Bodies' is everything I love about music and I need it in my life on a consistent basis. Same goes for Landforms audio demos - these are masterpieces in themselves.

Anyway, love your work and can't wait to complete my S&A set


----------



## Banquet (Nov 23, 2022)

Well I've been playing with Choreographs for a few hours and am in love. It's pretty deep and, as usual for Slate and Ash, a very original sound design playground. Here's a quick patch I made starting from init a few minutes ago. It's 3 sound sources going through the trigger and harmony modules with the sounds alternating across notes and some modulation on the rate, volumes, some probability reduction and modulation of the harmony as well. Then it's just 5 keys held on latch with no other notes played. It can do loads more than this of course, but this is the kind of thing I love messing around with in S&A plugins. I can't wait to dig in more, there's so much more to dive into, but had a great evening playing around.


----------



## termux (Nov 23, 2022)

Going to give it a try


JohannesR said:


> Bought it! Don’t even know what it is, but what I do know is that Slate+Ash never dissapoints! Lol


How rich are you, buy without searching any information about the product


----------



## Sombreuil (Nov 23, 2022)

termux said:


> Going to give it a try
> 
> How rich are you, buy without searching any information about the product


To be fair, if you own their other instruments the odds are good that you'll also love Choreographs.
Slate & Ash have pretty unique instruments, probably overpriced, yes, but they are the only ones giving you so much control with Kontakt instruments.

I usually picture them as the "Soundtoys of Kontakt libraries".


----------



## kevinh (Nov 23, 2022)

Loeberg said:


> S+A makes some of my favorite VIs of all time – Cycles is the one plugin I absolutely can't live without – but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to justify this particular purchase


$179 intro price with $1,000,000 regular price. What a bargain hahah


----------



## termux (Nov 23, 2022)

Sombreuil said:


> To be fair, if you own their other instruments the odds are good that you'll also love Choreographs.
> Slate & Ash have pretty unique instruments, probably overpriced, yes, but they are the only ones giving you so much control with Kontakt instruments.
> 
> I usually picture them as the "Soundtoys of Kontakt libraries".


I have Cycles and yes I agree with you! So much joy to play with Cycles


----------



## Backwards L (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## JohannesR (Nov 23, 2022)

termux said:


> Going to give it a try
> 
> How rich are you, buy without searching any information about the product


Rich? Not at all. It's just pure science. Statistically speaking, regretting an S+A purchase - chances are zero to none


----------



## pranic (Nov 24, 2022)

Choreographs demos and preset walkthrough sounded pretty darn amazing. I didn't own any of the products from S+A and sort of got it in my head that Cycles and Aura were also pretty interesting. Next thing you know, I'm buying the full bundle and shuffling other Kontakt libraries around to make an extra 90G of disk space (I had it, but of my 10TB of sample SSDs, just had to rebalance between a couple disks with some moving and symlinks)

Anyway, not at all on the radar for me, and I managed to get out of the Spitfire sale reasonably unscathed this year (but with a few of the targeted libraries that I wanted to pick up)

I already made a pretty fun song with Choreographs and Cycles, and think that I'm going to have a lot of fun with these S+A libraries. Some of the sequences sound great through lots of delays.

Ok, going to go hide my credit card and try to avoid picking up anything else (other than the update to Ethera Gold Atlantis on Friday). 💸 

Congrats on the new release, @slateandash !


----------



## Banquet (Nov 24, 2022)

I made another quick patch... two sound sources, first is glock with a pluck type env, with random LFO on pitch quantised to C Maj, 2nd sound is Juno saw with chorus and a slow attack/release env, also on a random LFO to pitch quantised C Maj. Then just play one note through trigger module with harmony also on tuning to 9, 14, 16 and you get this... just lovely. 

This kind of thing is what I generally love about hardware, it's often so much more fun doing stuff like this with knobby hardware and so unintuitive and laborious in software - but Slate and Ash plugs bring all that fun and inspiration back to ITB.


----------



## Salohcin894 (Nov 24, 2022)

Harry said:


> Is there any discount for those who have all the other S&A stuff?


Got an email back!



> Thanks for getting in touch.
> 
> CHOREOGRAPHS is currently 30% off during its intro sale, which is the very best discount we can offer under any circumstances. Once the sale is over we will revert to offering the educational discount of 25%.
> 
> ...


So it sounds like we can purchase with reckless abandon! Excited to have another lovely S+A library to play with.


----------



## Boots (Nov 24, 2022)

Salohcin894 said:


> Got an email back!
> 
> 
> So it sounds like we can purchase with reckless abandon! Excited to have another lovely S+A library to play with.


I appreciate how Slate & Ash keep their policy on sales consistent. As an owner of all their other libraries I know that the prices are always going to be a bargain for what you get: cutting edge sound design tech that is fun to use. They are in a league of their own.


----------



## SoftSynthLover99 (Nov 24, 2022)

How is the CPU performance compared to the other libraries? Love Slate & Ash but when layering multiple sounds, they can be quite unstable and bug out the CPU in Kontakt and Logic pro x.

However the sound is usually so good and unique, I always put up with it lol.

I’m running a M1 MAX MBP with 64gb RAM so I know my CPU is not underpowered.


----------



## Harry (Nov 24, 2022)

Salohcin894 said:


> Got an email back!
> 
> 
> So it sounds like we can purchase with reckless abandon! Excited to have another lovely S+A library to play with.


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## re201spaceecho (Nov 24, 2022)

SoftSynthLover99 said:


> How is the CPU performance compared to the other libraries? Love Slate & Ash but when layering multiple sounds, they can be quite unstable and bug out the CPU in Kontakt and Logic pro x.
> 
> However the sound is usually so good and unique, I always put up with it lol.
> 
> I’m running a M1 MAX MBP with 64gb RAM so I know my CPU is not underpowered.


Not an expert- no measurement of any kind, but based on playing with it for a little while, you can still get patches that go 50-70% CPU territory. I had one crackly time when I played a very intense part on a ridiculous arp delay verby patch. But, unlike Cycles and Landforms, it doesn’t constantly hover around 15-30% - it seems like overall they’ve addressed the excessive CPU usage for most things you’ll be doing in the library.


----------



## wunderflo (Nov 24, 2022)

This got me interested, but I don't really understand it yet from watching the videos (don't have any other S+A libraries). What makes it special? Would it be fair to say that it's a bit like a reduced & more streamlined version of Falcon? 
Also, does it have midi-out?


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 24, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> This got me interested, but I don't really understand it yet from watching the videos (don't have any other S+A libraries). What makes it special? Would it be fair to say that it's a bit like a reduced & more streamlined version of Falcon?
> Also, does it have midi-out?


Nothing at all like Falcon. No MIDI out.


----------



## termux (Nov 24, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> This got me interested, but I don't really understand it yet from watching the videos (don't have any other S+A libraries). What makes it special? Would it be fair to say that it's a bit like a reduced & more streamlined version of Falcon?
> Also, does it have midi-out?


S+A give you full control


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 24, 2022)

termux said:


> S+A give you full control


Huh? What exactly do you mean by "full control"?


----------



## Backwards L (Nov 24, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> This got me interested, but I don't really understand it yet from watching the videos (don't have any other S+A libraries). What makes it special? Would it be fair to say that it's a bit like a reduced & more streamlined version of Falcon?
> Also, does it have midi-out?


I think that what makes Slate + Ash Kontakt instruments truly special, is their original vision and approach. What they bring to the table could be described as first contact in the world of samplers 👽

Auras is the first official release which explore the idea of MPE and for me it's still the best Kontakt MPE instrument on the market. Cycles, Landforms and Choreographs are more complex in terms of modulation options but really intuitive at the same time. The engines let you innovate and configure evolving modulations with simplicity and no hassle.

What I love is that no products they release overlaps, they take care to bring new ideas each time and what they do feels like instruments, not ordinary sample libraries.

These Kontakt instruments are timeless, it's not the sort of Kontakt instruments that will show their age that quickly and when they will, it's going to be like some good wine. Slate + Ash Instruments are certified classics in my book.


----------



## kevinh (Nov 24, 2022)

Got it. Loving it. Just like everything else from S + A that I got a super deal with the previous everything bundle.


----------



## wxyz (Nov 25, 2022)

wxyz said:


> Bought it straight away, but Native Access only gives me an "add library" option, no install option.


Run Native Access 2


----------



## Igorianych (Nov 26, 2022)

Bought, but i cant find serial!!! They didnt send me...
Is there in their site this serial?
Support dont ask me....


----------



## davidson (Nov 26, 2022)

Igorianych said:


> Bought, but i cant find serial!!! They didnt send me...
> Is there in their site this serial?
> Support dont ask me....


Same. I've emailed them to request a license but it's a bit frustrating because I bought it tonight with the intention of using it tomorrow.


----------



## dnblankedelman (Nov 26, 2022)

Igorianych said:


> Bought, but i cant find serial!!! They didnt send me...
> Is there in their site this serial?
> Support dont ask me....


So, the way it is supposed to work is the email you received about "Installation" has a Native Access serial number you can plug in. For some reason, the one I received this time said "contact merchant for license" in the place where you would expect to find the serial number that can be used to download and register the product. I believe we are sore out of luck until they return to work on Monday.


----------



## Igorianych (Nov 27, 2022)

dnblankedelman said:


> So, the way it is supposed to work is the email you received about "Installation" has a Native Access serial number you can plug in. For some reason, the one I received this time said "contact merchant for license" in the place where you would expect to find the serial number that can be used to download and register the product. I believe we are sore out of luck until they return to work on Monday.


Yes... in an ideal world, this is exactly what it looks like!
But in this case - 

"Thanks for your purchase of CHOREOGRAPHS.

Download and registration is managed by Native Access. You'll receive a separate email with instructions."

But I did not receive a separate mail. Damn it's embarrassing...


----------



## Stevie (Nov 27, 2022)

Maybe they ran out of licenses. But given the fact that the library just got released, it's rather unlikely.
Curious if they get back to me without the need to write them.


----------



## Igorianych (Nov 27, 2022)

Stevie said:


> Maybe they ran out of licenses. But given the fact that the library just got released, it's rather unlikely.
> Curious if they get back to me without the need to write them.


I'm surprised they don't have a serials on their website under "my account"
I hope after the weekend we will get our numbers
Although I was also going to work shortly after the purchase


----------



## davidson (Nov 27, 2022)

Igorianych said:


> I'm surprised they don't have a serials on their website under "my account"
> I hope after the weekend we will get our numbers
> Although I was also going to work shortly after the purchase


Yup, I went straight to my account to note down the serial and they're not listed. Not sure I've seen any other developer not list your serials in your account before.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 27, 2022)

They just sent me a new mail with the code, without me mailing them 
Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Igorianych (Nov 27, 2022)

Yes! 
i got it too


----------



## anothercomposer (Nov 27, 2022)

Got it!! Now I'm hungry for more. Hey Slate and Ash, any cyber Monday/ holiday sale coming on 'Cycles' ? That's the one I think I want next!


----------



## Backwards L (Nov 28, 2022)

30% off Intro for Choreographs ends 26/12/2022


----------



## esencia (Nov 28, 2022)

what's the intro price? 199€?


----------



## Montisquirrel (Nov 28, 2022)

esencia said:


> what's the intro price? 199€?




Here in China its ¥1,312 and if I remember correct its 179 £ (brit. pounds)


----------



## wildcatkid (Nov 28, 2022)

Absolutely loving the way you can import samples and then apply a preset “state” to it.


----------



## rmak (Dec 5, 2022)

Does anyone know how I can listen to tracks using slate and ash software. I tried looking on YouTube and SoundCloud. I want to try to make some piano compositions with subtle textures and synth sounds. I don’t know if this would be a good instrument for that.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 5, 2022)

rmak said:


> Does anyone know how I can listen to tracks using slate and ash software. I tried looking on YouTube and SoundCloud. I want to try to make some piano compositions with subtle textures and synth sounds. I don’t know if this would be a good instrument for that.


Just go to the instrument page of the ones you’re interested in on the Slate+Ash website. Many demo for each. 








CHOREOGRAPHS → SLATE + ASH


Slate + Ash is a Bristol based sound design studio that creates bespoke and commercial sample instruments with a focus on the creative processing of acoustic and electronic source material




slateandash.com


----------



## mixedmoods (Dec 5, 2022)

Hi everyone!
Just to make sure: You can also load your own, individual samples into CHOREOGRAPHS, correct?


----------



## Montisquirrel (Dec 6, 2022)

mixedmoods said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just to make sure: You can also load your own, individual samples into CHOREOGRAPHS, correct?


Yes. Just drag'n'drop a sample on one of the three slots.

I recommend everyone who is interested to watch the engine walkthrough.


----------



## Boots (Dec 6, 2022)

rmak said:


> Does anyone know how I can listen to tracks using slate and ash software. I tried looking on YouTube and SoundCloud. I want to try to make some piano compositions with subtle textures and synth sounds. I don’t know if this would be a good instrument for that.


I made a short silent film as an experiment and used only S+A instruments. This was before they released Choreographs, though so only includes Auras, Cycles and Landforms.


----------



## Backwards L (Dec 11, 2022)

mixedmoods said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just to make sure: You can also load your own, individual samples into CHOREOGRAPHS, correct?


Yes, you can load up to three samples in the voices and one in the IR. I would also suggest everyone to add loops embed in the wav files "when needed". You can use a free software such as LoopAuditionneer to do that or if you ever resave samples from a Kontakt Full library, most of the time there's already loop points in the metadata for sustain samples so it's good to go. 

The other day when importing my samples, I noticed that I couldn't play the samples from my saved snapshot and it didn't ask to relocate them either. So I decided to resave my patches in nki format and now it's working like a charm. Also it's easier with a folder and how I'm organized with my snapshots for each set of samples. You can't compress them like in Cycles user sources so make sure your samples can be relocated properly if you move them.


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 11, 2022)

Boots said:


> I made a short silent film as an experiment and used only S+A instruments. This was before they released Choreographs, though so only includes Auras, Cycles and Landforms.



I really like that! Thanks for posting. Now I am looking forward to firing up Landforms again  Are all of the more rhythmic elements done by Cycles? I don't have Cycles, but I am intrigued by what I am hearing here, it's more subtle and less "rhythmic" than I would have imagined.


----------



## Boots (Dec 12, 2022)

VVEremita said:


> I really like that! Thanks for posting. Now I am looking forward to firing up Landforms again  Are all of the more rhythmic elements done by Cycles? I don't have Cycles, but I am intrigued by what I am hearing here, it's more subtle and less "rhythmic" than I would have imagined.


Thanks! And yes, the rhythmic hits rolling in and out are from Cycles. It's a surprisingly versatile granular engine that can be anywhere from subtle to extreme but somehow always in a musical sweet spot.


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (Dec 20, 2022)

Choreographs=everybody can be Aphex Twin


----------



## danstein (Dec 21, 2022)

Guido Pannekoek said:


> Choreographs=everybody can be Aphex Twin


Choreographs is deep enough that everyone can be Aphex Triplets.


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 23, 2022)

danstein said:


> Choreographs is deep enough that everyone can be Aphex Triplets.


I already get "Similar Artists..." tags for Aphex Twin from Plex and streaming service algorithms all the time. With Choreographs, maybe I'll get so close that I'll confuse the algorithms into sending me some of his royalties!


----------



## chrisav (Dec 23, 2022)

Any more impressions from early adopters with regards to the performance / CPU load? In particular when compared to Landforms... 

Intro pricing ends soon and I'm on the fence


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 23, 2022)

chrisav said:


> Any more impressions from early adopters with regards to the performance / CPU load? In particular when compared to Landforms...
> 
> Intro pricing ends soon and I'm on the fence


Completely unscientific, but Choreographs seems to be much less intensive than Landforms. I went through both and chose random presets from most categories. Very few in Choreographs spiked my processor, and I could play 8+ note chords in it. That's possibly deceptive since so much of it is arpeggiated, but it's very playable.

Landforms on the other hand is a one-note (maybe) affair before the CPU crackles kick in on most patches, especially in the "Sound Design" category. It is, for me, roughly on par with Cycles in this regard, and I just resolve to rendering most of what I do in it.

Note that my machine is a ten-year-old cheesegrater Mac Pro, so this is somewhat expected behavior. I might be able to upgrade in 2023 if I'd just quit buying amazing sample libraries...


----------



## pranic (Dec 23, 2022)

chrisav said:


> Any more impressions from early adopters with regards to the performance / CPU load? In particular when compared to Landforms...


I'm running an Intel Mac (i9-9900k) and while Landforms does give my system a run for its money, Choreographs has been pretty zippy and functional. It has a lot of good stuff in it, and has been fun to play with since I picked it up.


----------



## ShoeHorn (Dec 25, 2022)

I've pulled the trigger on this at the last minute before the intro runs out.
now just waiting very patiently for the serial to arrive in the mail........


----------



## ShoeHorn (Dec 26, 2022)

Still waiting 
Might be a few days due to Xmas public holidays in the UK, as it is here in Australia. Great!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Dec 27, 2022)

ShoeHorn said:


> Still waiting
> Might be a few days due to Xmas public holidays in the UK, as it is here in Australia. Great!


Glad to know i’m not the only one .
I can sympathize with ya lol , i’ve never had to wait for a license before 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Fraxer01 (Dec 27, 2022)

What is more worth it choreographs or cycles?? Can't make up my mind.


----------



## ShoeHorn (Dec 27, 2022)

Drumdude2112 said:


> Glad to know i’m not the only one .
> I can sympathize with ya lol , i’ve never had to wait for a license before 🤷🏼‍♂️


I have the serial now and am downloading.
I did get an email from support stating they had run out of serials and had to wait for NI to get more.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 27, 2022)

Fraxer01 said:


> What is more worth it choreographs or cycles?? Can't make up my mind.


Cycles.


----------

